# portmaster -a breaks shared libraries



## Leander (Mar 26, 2014)

Hi,

Generally I'd use 
	
	



```
portmaster -a
```
 in order to upgrade all needed ports. Recently I ran into the issue of broken shared libraries between www/apache24 and devel/apr1. Also this way, portmaster did not go through the entire procedure of upgrading all needed ports - in the end there where still ports left over which required upgrades as well but portmaster didn't continue on them. So I had to run 
	
	



```
portmaster -r
```
 on www/apache24 and devel/apr1 in order to get the shared libraries re-linked correctly again as well as I had to re-initialize 
	
	



```
portmaster -a
```
 in order to proceed with the other left over ports which also needed updating.

In order to prevent such scenarios, I tried to modify my command to 
	
	



```
portmaster -ar
```
 ... but unfortunately this isn't working, since -r expects a package name afterwards .. it doesn't handle the -a option. So, when I was digging through 
	
	



```
man portmaster
```
, I fell over another nice option

```
[-R] -f
always rebuild ports (overrides -i)
```
But when I ran this option, I figured, that it rebuilds a port WHENEVER A DEPENDENCY got detected. This is a quite unnecessary waste of my resources in all ways 
So I was wondering if there is any better solution to this than running

```
portmaster -a
```
and in order to check for breaks

```
libchk -x /usr/X11R6
```

Thanks


----------



## SirDice (Mar 26, 2014)

*Re: portmaset -a breaks shared libraries*



			
				Leander said:
			
		

> So I was wondering if there is any better solution to this than running
> 
> ```
> portmaster -a
> ...


Always, yes, always, read /usr/ports/UPDATING:

```
20140322:
  AFFECTS: users of devel/apr1
  AUTHOR: ohauer@FreeBSD.org

  APR was updated to 1.5.0, BDB requirement was bumped to 48+

  Please rebuild all ports which are using functions from APR/APR-util
  such as Apache, Subversion, etc.

  # portmaster -r apr
    or
  # portupgrade -r devel/apr1
    or
  # pkg install -fR devel/apr1
```


----------



## Leander (Mar 26, 2014)

*Re: portmaset -a breaks shared libraries*

Thanks for your reply


			
				SirDice said:
			
		

> Always, yes, always, read /usr/ports/UPDATING:



... Due to my love of reading UPDATING information, I wrote a handy tool for this purpose available on source forge 
http://sourceforge.net/projects/freebsd-updates/

But your reply does not really answer my question. I want an option which does the -r on -a. Is there a way to imply this, or is the only solution to this a -f?

Thanks & best regards


----------

